
State of the container world, January 2016 - brendandburns
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/02/state-of-container-world-january-2016.html
======
jeremy_carroll
I'm finding it hard to believe that 50% of the individuals using container
technologies are using it in production. Any more details on this?

~~~
brendandburns
this was originally sent out on twitter by a bunch of people (including
myself) who are working on containers (and have a container-oriented set of
followers) so I'm pretty certain there is a forward looking bias in the data.

I tried to describe this bias at the top of the blog post.

------
LawrenceHecht
the interesting bit is looking at how users of containers are behaving, not
the % or marketshare

